# theory: Fara Phoenix is a Middle Eastern fennec



## Friskyaa123 (Mar 15, 2018)

first off Farah (name) - Wikipedia

second off, it could've been a nod to Middle Eastern achievements in trigonometry which Star Fox games/3d modeling wouldn't have been POSSIBLE without. I criticized an electronic music group once saying you couldn't have SYNTHESIZED SOUND WAVES if not for those discoveries

Sine, Cosine and the Measurement of the Earth | Muslim Heritage

ughh remember when science and religion were ok with each other that one time

the zealots don't even acknowledge mosques are so dank for this reason 

www.theguardian.com: Muslim rule and compass: the magic of Islamic geometric design


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Mar 15, 2018)

arctangentwing


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Mar 15, 2018)

this is a thing in audio, used on compressors to estimate average volume or audio power or whatever you want to call it

Root mean square - Wikipedia

essentially all it is is the pythagorean theorem on steroids

like if the snippets of the sound wave were going off in different angles and a way of averaging those angles, yeah


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Mar 15, 2018)

more math, how Tomb Raider did the camera system

www.gamasutra.com: Rotating Objects Using Quaternions

laymen's terms: remember the different projections of the globe to a map in school?

Mercator projection - Wikipedia

so essentially it's the same idea but instead of 3d globe to a 2d map, it's projecting the 3d game world by manipulating it in 4d space


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Mar 15, 2018)

more more math

with those quaternions, you can extend to further powers of two but the rules of math literally CEASE TO EXIST, lol

math.stackexchange.com: Why do we start losing algebraic properties when dealing with hypercomplex numbers?

note: music exists made with 256-dimensional math, flol


----------



## Alif (May 13, 2018)

Slow down there.  You're rambling on.  But interests me... What exactly are you going for here?


----------



## Izar (May 13, 2018)

When you speak.. it’s in another language. I still love you though. *pats on head*


----------



## Judge Spear (May 13, 2018)

.....

what?


----------



## Friskyaa123 (May 13, 2018)

Alif said:


> Slow down there.  You're rambling on.  But interests me... What exactly are you going for here?



just like those videogame theory channels on Youtube, it's mostly humor, THIS IS CANON type stuff


----------

